# Where to buy kit to convert Epson WF-2750 to sublimation?



## lareid23 (May 21, 2018)

Hey everyone, I was recently given a new Epson WorkForce WF-2750 and I am thinking about converting it so I can do sublimation. It is still new in the box so I'm hoping it should be fairly easy to install a sub dye kit. My question is where can I buy the kit to convert it to sublimation ink (in USA) and I am leaning more towards the refillable tanks. So far I haven't found a kit that says it will work for my particular model. Can someone point me in the right direction where to purchase the kit to convert it and inks from? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

There is no "kit" all you need to do is buy the ink, get a profile for the ink and you are on your way. I suggest starting out with refillable cartridges as the yare much less trouble than a CIS.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try inkowl (carts - ink) 
or try cobra (they don't seem to have your carts or ink available by itself, maybe email and ask)


----------

